# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Large tiles in shower have incorrect fall

## theozchick

Both showers in our home have been poorly tiled.  The large floor tiles have been used in the shower areas and the fall is toward the walls and screen and not down the drain, which, of course, would be desirable.  We are reduced to dragging the water toward the drain with a squeedgy (sp?) every time we shower.  I have notified the builder but I am well aware that the large tiles with a centre drain are the cause of the fault. 
My questions are these (based on the use of smaller tiles): 
1.  Is it correct to simply tile over the original tiles (this is what the builder intends to do)? 
2.  Does the drain have to remain in the centre or can a more fashionable grate be installed? 
3.  What fall toward the drain is recommended for showers? 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Haveago1

1. It is _'possible'_ to tile over the original tiles...but how will that change the wrong direction of the fall? Will also add substantially to the height of the finished floor level in that area. Would be simplest solution for the builder but does nothing in your favour and does not appear to fix the problem. 
2. Anything is possible, just depends on how much time, effort and expense is considered worthwhile. If the location of the existing drain was going to be moved it would require some reworking of the underfloor pipework. How involved that would be depends upon how far the drain is to be moved (if its only a few inches may get away with just putting an elbow in), the floor construction (concrete slab or wood) and underneath access (on piers or on ground and how accessable to get to and work underneath). Answers to these will help determine if a grate is a practical option. 
3. In the shower itself I 'think' its 1:40 - this equates to 25mm per 1000mm or approx one inch per metre. In a 900 x 900 shower with a drain in the middle (ie 450mm of tiles to 'fall' each side to the drain) this equates to just under 12mm of fall each side so its not huge. Obviously less of a fall would be even less than 12mm. 
The Building Code of Australia requirements for such fall should, however, be confirmed by somebody qualified to do so...

----------


## theozchick

I should get the old tiles pulled up before the new ones go down. I should keep the drain in the centre to keep costs down.  
What are the best shaped tiles to surround a circular drain?  Can I replace the circular one with a straight-sided drain?  Which would be more modern?

----------


## an3_bolt

AS 3740 
Recommended ratio of fall in shower is 1:60 to 1:80. This should fall to the floor waste.
Recommended fall other wet areas is 1:80 to 1:100 to floor waste also. 
This is also reflected in Master Builders Association "Guide to Internal Wet Area Waterproofing". :2thumbsup:

----------


## China

You say you have notified the builder is this a new home if so, he has to fix properly not just patch it up.

----------


## theozchick

We bought this project home about 2 years ago.  It's still under warranty.  They have told me that tiling over the existing tiles is the normal way such a problem is corrected.  A fib I guess as a consequence of what I'm hearing in this forum.  Or do opinions such as these vary among professionals?

----------


## China

They are just trying to get out of it cheaply ask them if they will warranty the patch up job the same as the current warrenty, if so then they will have to fix it if it does not last. Personaly I would want the floor replaced and constructed properly as it should have been when built. You may want to get the opinion of a indendent building inspector.

----------


## m6sports

if they just place new tiles over the old it will increase you height of the floors 
giving your big toe a place to hit every time you go to the bathroom  :Biggrin:  
i agree with china the job should have been done right the first time and they are just trying to patch up a bad job
if its under new house warranty ( as it is ) tell them you want the old floors ripped out the replaced with correct falls

----------

